# generic brand birth control?



## claralikesguts (Aug 13, 2009)

my doctor recently prescribed me Yasmin, but the pharmacy gave me Ocella, which is the generic version of Yas. Ocella is way cheaper (by $40) so i didn't bother asking them to change it. i then googled Ocella and almost everything i read about it was negative... everyone who switched from Yas said they had terrible side affects such as extreme bloating, irritability, break outs, nausea, etcetera. most of the people who didn't make a switch said they had no major side affects. i've never taken any birth control pill before, and i'm kind of scared to start taking Ocella. have any of you girls switched from regular brand bc to generic brand, and if so what was your experience?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't take either of those brands, but I would take the online feedback with a grain of salt.  I can see how people who had bad experiences would be more inclined to go on line to post about it, as opposed to people that didn't have problems.  Also, with any drug, it is reasonable for a certain, small percentage of people to experience side effects.  That's normal.  Generally their docs will switch them to other meds.  Some people are just sensitive to drugs.  

Your doc may switch you to the brand name if you ask him/her.  It also may be a prescription drug plan issue.  Your plan may require the generic, or at least require you to try it first.  Your doc can generally overwrite this if you do require the name brand.

Not to make fun of your dillema, but when I read the title of "generic brand birth control" it made me think of the Road Runner cartoons.  I could see the coyote selling Acme brand birth control lol

Good luck with your meds/doc


----------



## lady_photog (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm a long time bcp user and I switched from name brand to generic some time ago..and I don't recall  having any side effects or at least nothing that made me go screaming to my physician to change me back. I am not on the brand you are using...but I wouldn't worry too much about it. Since you are new to BCP I would more monitor any overall effects based on taking it generally not whether it's name brand or generic. HTH.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 13, 2009)

If price and brand is an issue, you can always go to your local Planned Parenthood.  They offer low to no-cost BC depending on your situation, and from what I've seen, they are always name brand products.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 13, 2009)

I use these brands! Technically, Ocella is NOT the generic for Yasmin. I go to planned parenthood for my perscription and they told me that it is a drug that the pharamacies created and are handing out at a much discouted rate. The actual generics for Yasmin and Yaz are supposed to come out in 2011. PP says that the Ocella probably works the same, but to not confuse it as a generic. I did have some minor side effects from having to switch back and forth like spotting, longer periods and worse PMS. I also had worse acne when on Ocella (the reason I take bc). Now that my mom works at a hospital I actually get the Yasmin much cheaper than the Ocella, the hospital pharamacy does not even carry Ocella (private pharmacy) and neither does PP (private pharamacy), so private pharmacies do not carry Ocella.
Don't be scared to take bc, you have some weird side effects for a couple of months but after that it is smooth sailing. I experienced some mood swings and worse cramps when I started bc, but after my body got used to it I was back to normal. BC has a surprising amount of good side effects! Ocella works fine and it is a good option if price is a concern!


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

I went from ortho tri cyclen to the generic version tri nessa and had no problems or bad side effects at all....


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 13, 2009)

I have taken Trinessa (generic) too with no problems what so ever. and it cost me $16 for a 3 month supply through a mail order rx program.
From an insurance perspective, (I used to work for an HMO) depending on your insurance coverage usually a pharmacist will dispense the generic brand unless the doctor specifically writes "Brand Name No Substitutions". 
I wouldn't worry too much, try it for a few months and if it doesn't work for you, ask your doctor to write a rx for a different pill.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

generic brands of prescription drugs have to go through the exact same FDA testing as the name brands....The drugs themselves work no less or better than the name brand....they are only less expensive because of packaging and requested volumes....Most insurance companies pay for generics so they are sold in higher quantities making them less expensive.

At the company I worked for we made two of ea drug...the generic and the name brand...same exact ingredients...diff packaging...different costs


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for all of your replies! cost isn't really an issue with me, but the Ocella was so ridiculously cheap ($5) so i'm going to finish 1 pack and see how it goes.. hopefully well!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Aug 14, 2009)

I switched from yasmin to ocella with no problems related to the switch.  After about 8 months of being on ocella I needed to switch to an OCP with an higher amount of estrogen b/c I was having breakthrough bleeding.  (I've switched to Ortho-Cyclen & still am having some breakthrough bleeding.  I'm waiting a couple more months to see if it stops over time though). I experienced no side effects with my switch from Yasmin to Ocella.  I was fine on yasmin & fine on ocella.  I would definitely try the ocella. All OCP will effect all people differently so I'd suggest you try it and see how it works for you.  I also agree with whoever said to take the online comments with a grain of salt.  I'm not gonna come online and post "My switch to Ocella from Yasmin went smoothly!" without being prompted.


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with what most of the others have said.
Try it out and if you notice anything "not right", then talk to your doctor and go from there.

I started at 17 on Ortho Tri-Cyclen and was on that for 1-2 years and switched to Seasonale after it first came out and was in Seventeen or Cosmo. I was on that until I graduated Jr. College, as with my parents insurance it was $14/pack (3 months, 91 day, supply). The pharmacy wanted ~$170 for it w/o insurance! I switched to Jolessa (generic) and it was ~$100 but kept going up in price, eventually almost to $170. I switched pharmacys, and in turn brand, as with Walgreens it was $110, but now Quasense (another generic). I got married in June, and with my husbands insurance (as mine never covered BC) it was $30. Sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never noticed any difference between Seasonale, Jolessa or Quasense, though I do prefer Seasonal's packaging.

Oh and one thing, breakthrough bleeding isn't always because of the pill... I occasionally will start a few days early, but I really think it's because I don't take my pill at the same time, every day and often it's 12 hours late. (I take at night, before work.) Same time, every day, once every 24hrs, is ideal, of course. Set a timer on your cell if you have to.


----------



## sierrao (Aug 14, 2009)

yaz kinda scares me with the recall commercial they have goin on rite now, im on the shot and i love it


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 14, 2009)

im on yaz and i love it. no weight gain, clearer skin, shorter periods, no headaches its a winner but then again your body is different than mines. stick with the generic and if you like it, then keep it. or talk to your doctor to discuss (haha i sound like a commercial) other options like the shot or the other thing they stick up your vagina... IUD i think?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 26, 2009)

yes i was just gonna mention that you can get free or low cost birth control pills at your local planned parenthood. they give you like a one year supply of bcp and they can answer a lot of ur questions. BUT be prepared to wait 1-3 hours (at certain locations) even if you have an appointment. that place gets PACKED. good luck!


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 26, 2009)

generic is ridiculous. they make it out like its the same thing, but it can be up to 20% different! and when you are talkign about the hormones i am putting in my body 20 % different is too much.  I had been on estrostep for years and they switched me to the generic. i went with it for 3 months since it was so cheap and wow what a difference.   i was having major cramps/PMS.  my skin got worse and i gained weight.   went back to estrostep and everything went back to normal.  i will never take the generic again.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for your responses girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've been taking ocella for almost 2 weeks now, and i've been crying like crazy at everything... and i always feel nauseated in the morning. after i finish this pack i'm going to try yasmin because these side affects are kinda ridiculous.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully the Yasmin works better for you, but I felt nauseous for awhile using name-brand BC pills.  There will be a list of side-effects you "may" encounter using any drug.  I think your body needs time to adjust.


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_thanks for your responses girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've been taking ocella for almost 2 weeks now, and i've been crying like crazy at everything... and i always feel nauseated in the morning. after i finish this pack i'm going to try yasmin because these side affects are kinda ridiculous._

 
Clara, please return to your doctor and inform him of these adverse effects, as well as the fact that the prescription was filled out differently by the pharmacist.  Most physicians are not informed of these insurance-sponsored prescription changes (often simply to reduce costs), and while, yes: 1) there is an adaptation period to any hormonal treatment that may last as long as 2-3 months and may include the bloating/irregular periods/nausea/headaches/etc. and, 2) there are definitely many generic brands that are being produced by reputable companies, the fact of the matter is that:  1) no medication should cause you greater discomfort than the issue that is being treated (so this depression and nausea should really not be considered acceptable for you), and 2) unfortunately many of the generics being produced are NOT under regulation and control.  

In fact, quite a few of the companies selling cheap generics in the US are based outside the country (such as India, in the case of Ranbaxy, for instance, which is being investigated in the US) and thus are not keeping production within the FDA's standards.  Here in Brazil we are also having the same problem, and a few generic brands have been tested and been PROVEN to have incorrect or insufficient dosing, contamination, among other problems.

While I'm not suggesting that this will necessarily be the same in your case, one thing is for sure: you should not have to be experiencing this type of depression.  So, please follow up with your doctor again, OK?

Hope this helps.  Take care!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 26, 2009)

^ that was very, very helpful- thank you!!


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm glad it helped.  Hope everything works out for you!


----------

